# Anyone else alittle embarrassed?



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Unless anyone out there was forcefully made to purchase their bionic by the mobile mafia, this is how the cookie crumbles. So there is no use polluting all the threads with petty complaints and gripes, especially about or towards the developers. Like, "I know ya'll probably have families and jobs and responsibilities but 2 of my icons in settings are kinda hard to read, so could you re-theme the rom real quick and can you add handcent instead of go. I like it better and can't be bothered to actually download it myself, thanks...........Now not all threads are unjustified, but over all its gettin pretty weak out there. And i'm no exception to the rule. I've had my moments. It think we all need to look at the big picture. You gotta dance with the one ya brought (or bought). Their are many other phones on the market if the bionic and the bionic community can't satisfy you. In conclusion, just think before you post and be thankful we have jrummy, kejar, dhacker, th3ory, nitro, junk, P3, rev, hash, big, and everyone else that has contributed so far and still continues to. Sadly, the best idea my feeble mind could conjour was to write a complaint letter about the complainers. " " Who's on first. What's on second. I don't know is on third. Tomorrow is pitching and Why is playing left field."


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

The sad part is, every phone has these threads. Bet the nexus has them too...


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

It happens. At least I got the DROID x a few days after it came out. That phone was surprising relevant fir more than a month lol. The whole bionic /razr/nexus thing is kind of ridiculous though IMO. In a perfect world there would only be new releases of the best phones right around my upgrade time









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TragicRemedy (Oct 6, 2011)

Unfortunately no matter how many threads like this that exist, you'll always have the noobs coming in and posting something silly in the main rom threads.

And then someone replies to them and tells them how retarded they are. Can be a vicious cycle.

I think sticking to pms for obvious stupid posts where they ask something in the op or "when will X be released" might be better practice.


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

idk i kinda like the vicious cycle...it's interesting reading when i'm frustrated sometimes...just like reading youtube comments lol


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

I think some of the posts are coming from the idle minds of the crack flashers. While dhacker cranks away at ICS they have nothing to do but sit and look at their phones. I blame th3ory rom for giving us too many options to begin with. Damn yooooooouuuuuuuu lol. In all honesty, I totally agree and I appreciate all of the work the developers do.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

dudes and dudettes, my droid 2 didn't REALLY come to life with so many roms they could've choked king kong until about 9 or 10 months after i bought it, my ear speaker recently blew out on my bionic and I've been working nights so I haven't been able to call verizon for a replacement and I'm fine with that, i'm actually worried theyre gonna try and give me something else, It does seem like they hyped this phone up a lot, didn't release anything (but the charge and casio gzone, haha) for a couple months and then flooded the market with high end devices a couple weeks after they released our bionics. Theres always gonna be another bionic, its never gonna stop, whats gonna come out a month or 2 after the gnex? what are they gonna say then?

My point is as long as we still own bionics, there will be people plugging away, and 1 day 2nd init plus data, 3g and 4g will be perfected and we will be flooded with roms just like my old d2, yes it sucks and I feel like they kinda did us dirty but they really screwed over the X2 and d3 people. We need to train our noobs in the use of metamorph, droidpirate, ect. we need to teach them how to replace an animation folder so they can have flip and fly and cube and blah. We need to teach them that they can replace things themselves, All they know is uot kitchen which I have never used just cause I never needed to, we need to start a poll for our noob friends to see if they would rather learn how to make minor adjustments themselves and truly make their phones their own, or if they would rather wait around for the next rom release, I guarantee most of them don't know how simple it is to use metamorph or that they even can, they prolly just hear us talking about it and think its some sort of "developer tool", when I'm at work tonigh if I have time (I'm the foremean so I should have time) i'll write some simple do it yourself stuff up to hold them over. All we can do is try. I'm sorry for the novel but i just took a xanax so I'm all bbllllahhhuuu.


----------



## tdubs99 (Aug 24, 2011)

That was pretty drawn out







. Seriously though you make a good point... This is the type of situation that will end up spawning a handful of new Devs. The big names will move on to the new devices and those stuck will decide to finally do something themselves.



terryrook said:


> dudes and dudettes, my droid 2 didn't REALLY come to life with so many roms they could've choked king kong until about 9 or 10 months after i bought it, my ear speaker recently blew out on my bionic and I've been working nights so I haven't been able to call verizon for a replacement and I'm fine with that, i'm actually worried theyre gonna try and give me something else, It does seem like they hyped this phone up a lot, didn't release anything (but the charge and casio gzone, haha) for a couple months and then flooded the market with high end devices a couple weeks after they released our bionics. Theres always gonna be another bionic, its never gonna stop, whats gonna come out a month or 2 after the gnex? what are they gonna say then?
> 
> My point is as long as we still own bionics, there will be people plugging away, and 1 day 2nd init plus data, 3g and 4g will be perfected and we will be flooded with roms just like my old d2, yes it sucks and I feel like they kinda did us dirty but they really screwed over the X2 and d3 people. We need to train our noobs in the use of metamorph, droidpirate, ect. we need to teach them how to replace an animation folder so they can have flip and fly and cube and blah. We need to teach them that they can replace things themselves, All they know is uot kitchen which I have never used just cause I never needed to, we need to start a poll for our noob friends to see if they would rather learn how to make minor adjustments themselves and truly make their phones their own, or if they would rather wait around for the next rom release, I guarantee most of them don't know how simple it is to use metamorph or that they even can, they prolly just hear us talking about it and think its some sort of "developer tool", when I'm at work tonigh if I have time (I'm the foremean so I should have time) i'll write some simple do it yourself stuff up to hold them over. All we can do is try. I'm sorry for the novel but i just took a xanax so I'm all bbllllahhhuuu.


----------



## wingdo (Jul 13, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> Unless anyone out there was forcefully made to purchase their bionic by the mobile mafia


This is EXACTLY how I ended up with mine. Some guy in a dark alley came up to me, he had a huge scar on his face and he said "dat fone yuze got is no good" and he threw it against the wall. Next thing I know my wallet is empty and I have this Bionic.

Last time I ever go to New Jersey.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

wingdo said:


> This is EXACTLY how I ended up with mine. Some guy in a dark alley came up to me, he had a huge scar on his face and he said "dat fone yuze got is no good" and he threw it against the wall. Next thing I know my wallet is empty and I have this Bionic.
> 
> Last time I ever go to New Jersey.


Its true. I didn't make up the mobile mafia. When it happened to me I was in Montana, but he was amish. He took my X and gave me two cans and a piece of string.


----------

